# Pregnant CRS losing color



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yesterday eve I found a pregnant CRS hiding beneath the sponge filter.
She refused to come out while others were feeding. All my shrimps have beautiful color. This morning I saw her come out n feed (the aquarium lights were out) she big n looks pale most of her white color has disappeared.

I use shirakura mineral powder while changing water 4.5 ltrs every week. This week added shirakura mineral ca too. I feed them variety of foods like Shirakura ebi dama special, mosura, frozen red worms (3-4) once a week, Biomax no.3 n white pellets. The leftover food is removed after 1-2 hrs depends if the shrimps r feeding on it. Once a week they fast.
My tank is 90% RO lighted for 8 hrs 50% planted mostly moss, driftwood covered with java moss and catappa leaf which I change after 3 weeks. My substrate is fluval (red bag) abt.3kgs

Tank parameters Temp.22-23 degrees PH 6.4 GH 5 KH 1 

Also found 2 shrimps moult yesterday may be she was one of them ? 
All the shrimps r fine except the pregnant one she looks pale. 
Nothing unusual like shrimps deaths so what is the problem may be I'm missing something ? Btw the pregnant one is jumpy too.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Rony...don't worry about her, pregnant females tend to lose their color as they get bigger with the eggs. I have several that look terrible now but were very nice looking before getting berried. Its just something that happens to them. 

They tend to become very pale and the body very transparent. My Golden female looked like she was carrying a clear deflated balloon after she had her babies and she was all pale not the same nice golden color as before.

My Red tiger gal is also very pale right now, you can barely see her stripes, but that will change again once she has the babies.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

thats normal bro. I had that experience before with my hino shrimp when shes carrying eggs but after she released her eggs the color cameback again.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thnx guys frankly she looks big n bloated (like a pregnant woman) all her white color has disappeared around her belly.
I can see her egg sack with reddish eggs inside she had white color at the exact same spot. 
Now she's coming out n eating but when its dark. When I turn on the light she immediately withdraws n goes into hiding.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup she's getting ready to give birth...mine did exactly the same thing...eggs turned from dark to very light colored and she looked transparent....she was always hiding away, but the last week she was out and about searching for food. Next time I saw her she was a deflated transparent balloon...no babies, but a couple of days later, I see babies all over my lace rock. 

She's back berried again almost right away....I just saw a baby Mosura in my tank and took a very blurred pic of it. I think I only have the one, but lots of Hinos and TT. Keep us posted what you get.


----------

